# Problem with Denon Receiver (I believe)



## applez (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright. These are pictures from when I am playing Call of Duty (amazing game) anyways...

Example 1
Example 2

As you can see, I have the normal image then grayscale shadows behind the real image. This happens half of the time I use this television. It's not my Xbox or anything else, and the only two (maybe three?) problems it could be would be my Denon Receiver, the television, or (cables?). 

Any help or advice is welcome. I don't even know if a television or receiver alone could replicate these results.

EDIT: Or if you are one of those people who are like "LOOK ON THE FORUMS FOR THIS!!," could I at least know the term that is commonly used to express this problem? Then I can search that, but with the vocabulary I currently have, it is practically impossible to find help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What you are seeing is likely an impedancde mismatch causing a ringing or reflection of the signal. Look for a bad ground or a bad cable. Bypass the receiver to eliminate it as a possible source of the problem.


----------



## applez (Jan 18, 2009)

ok, i just experimented some more, and it is the receivers fault i have concluded, because when I watch my cable box, nothing is wrong. When I look at the TV menu nothing is wrong, but when I go to the Xbox or the PS3, then I get the extra shadow effects. (Everything goes through receiver)

The time before ^^^^ with those pictures, I had the real image plus 2 shadow images. When I checked 15 minutes later, I had one real image and only one shadow effect.

Is there another solution besdies bypassing receiver? My house was set up by the person who owned my house before me and he has got the $500 RTI remote, with RF and Infrared and all that jazz, and it costs $$$$$$ pay people to come out and reprogram.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check your cables and connections.


----------

